# Neuer PC für X-Plane 11



## airsimmer1 (5. Juli 2018)

*Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Hey liebe Experten,
ich möchte mir einen neuen PC anschaffen. Leider weiß ich nicht welche Komponenten gut miteinander harmonieren, deshalb möchte ich euch um euren Rat bitten. 

Ich habe vor, mit meinem PC hauptsächlich, und damit wahrscheinlich auch als leistungsaufwendigstes Spiel, X-Plane 11 (+Addons: z.B. FF A320U, Ultimate Mod, Reshade, X-Camera) zu spielen/simulieren. Des weiteren schneide ich Filme mit der Standardversion von Magix (Magix Video Deluxe). 
Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, ist X-Plane 11 bisher ein sehr Single-Core-lastiges Spiel. Es ist oft zu lesen, dass man CPUs mit hoher Taktrate verwenden sollte. Außerdem lädt X-Plane bei sehr hohen bis maximalen Grafikeinstellungen, welche ich natürlich am liebsten verwenden würde, den GPU-Speicher schnell voll. Bisher werden hauptsächlich Nvidia Graka’s empfohlen.

Folgende Komponenten habe ich bisher ausgewählt:
- CPU: Intel Core i7 8700; 6x 3.20GHz
- CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 Tower Kühler
- GPU: 8GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Ti
- RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11 Dual
- SSD: 256GB Patriot Spark 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC
- HDD: 2TB Toshiba DT01ACA200 64MB  SATA 6Gb/s
- PSU: 550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold

Wie euch sicher aufgefallen ist, fehlt bis jetzt ein Mainboard. Dies habe ich weggelassen, weil ich davon gar keine Ahnung habe. Es wäre cool, wenn ihr mich da beraten könntet.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung?
Preisvorstellungen 1.000 bis 1.500 Euro.

Danke für’s lesen bis hier hin und für eure Antworten!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## HisN (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Du sagst dass Du Single Core Leistung brauchst, wählst aber keinen K Prozessor aus, der Dir maximalen Takt ermöglichen würde ...
Wobei, wenn Du nicht übertakten möchtest ist der 8700 schon ne gute Wahl.


----------



## airsimmer1 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Habe aus Preisgründen daran gespart.
Sollte es doch der K sein?


----------



## Der_Strumpf (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Du benötigst zwingend DDR4 Ram bei den aktuellen Plattformen. Desweiteren würde ich eher zu einem I7 8700K greifen, der hat ein kleines bisschen mehr Takt und den kannst du dann noch etwas übertakten.  Das hier wäre ein gutes Mittelklasseboard: Asus PRIME Z370-A Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL Sockel | Mindfactory.de

Alternativ könntest du auch einen Ryzen 7 2700X nehmen, der wäre zwar bei X-Plane minimal langsamer (Aber immer noch locker schnell genug) könnte seine 2 Kerne mehr aber bei Videobearbeitungen ausspielen. Dazu bräuchtest du dann aber ein AM4 Mainboard z.B. das hier: 
Asus Prime X470-Pro AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de


Edit: Wenn der Preis ne Rolle spielt kannst du bei Intel auch zum I5 8600K greifen und bei AMD zum R5 2600X


----------



## amdahl (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Bleib bei den Anforderungen bei Intel. Und nimm schnellen RAM dazu, das hilft der CPU zusätzlich auf die Sprünge.
Wenn du die CPU wirklich nicht übertakten willst reicht so ein Board: ASRock Z370 Pro4 ab €' '102,13 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (ja ein Z-Board trotz non-k CPU)
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) ab €' '159,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
beim CPU-Kühler lässt sich dann sparen: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition ab €' '34,84 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## buggs001 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Wenn nicht übertaktet wird kannst Du beim Kühler noch ein paar € sparen.
Ich habe den hier einem Kollgen auf seinen 8700 gebaut, sind ja nur 65W TDP.
Kühlt gut und ist leise.
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ab €' '29,80 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*



buggs001 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht übertaktet wird kannst Du beim Kühler noch ein paar € sparen.
> Ich habe den hier einem Kollgen auf seinen 8700 gebaut, sind ja nur 65W TDP.
> Kühlt gut und ist leise.
> EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ab €'*'29,80 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



65 Watt TDP für 3,7 ghz. Sobald der Prozessor hochtaktet sind's über 100 Watt.


----------



## airXgamer (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 65 Watt TDP für 3,7 ghz. Sobald der Prozessor hochtaktet sind's über 100 Watt.


Reicht trotzdem. Ich habe einen moderat übertakteten i5 6600k unter einem normalen Ben Nevis mit guten Temps laufen.

Nvidia GPU ist bei Flusi eigentlich immer ein muss, egal ob FSX, Xplane oder prepar3D.
Im Vergleich zum FSX ist X-plane 11 echt gut auf Mehrkern CPUs optimiert  , der i7 8700k ist da sicher die richtige Adresse.

Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €' '333,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z370 Extreme4 ab €' '152,75 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2K8G4D26BFSE/BLS2C8G4D26BFSE) ab €' '145,-- (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (oder die Ripjaws von #5)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab €' '42,92 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Meshify C Light ab €' '79,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx500-500gb-ct500mx500ssd4-a1745460.html (kannst auch eine normale 2,5" nehmen)
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-11-450w-atx-2-4-bn280-a1753697.html
https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-armor-8g-oc-v336-004r-a1449273.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
so würde ich das machen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Bei xplane 11 würde ich nicht an der Grafikkarte sparen. Da gibt es so schöne Antialising Regler. Und da das Spiel meistens nie die 60 fps erreicht, kann man diese mit der richtigen GPU auch schön hochdrehen.


----------



## airsimmer1 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

@Der_Strumpf
Habe gerade noch eine Empfehlung zu einer CPU von der8auer (der Bauer) von Caseking bekommen. Das hört sich auch interessant an. Eine i5-8600K mit 4,8 GHz. Was haltet Ihr davon?
Außerdem soll X-Plane 11 in 2018 noch besser Multicore-fähig gemacht werden.

@amdahl
 Mit dem Übertakten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber bei X-Plane 11 in sehr hohen Darstellungen werde ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen. Haben dann wieder etwas zu lernen. 

@airXgamer
Meines Wissens ist der X-Plane 11 derzeit noch nicht so richtig mit Multicore zu nutzen.
Danke für Deine Zusammenstellung.

@Lichtbringer1
Was meinst Du? 
Meinst Du, die 1070 Ti reicht nicht?
1080 ist dann gleich wieder so viel teurer.

Dann werde ich morgen und Montag mal an der Zusammenstellung basteln und dann melde ich mich nochmal. Schönes WE.


----------



## airsimmer1 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Hey,
vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hinweise und Empfehlungen. Habe jetzt noch eine Weile recherchiert und auch durch Eure Hinweise noch einiges verändert.
Folgende Komponenten stehen fest:
- CPU: Intel Core i7 8700; 6x 3.20GHz
- CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower 
- RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-2666 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit- 
- Board: ASRock Z370 Pro4 (90-MXB5X0-A0UAYZ) 
- PSU: 550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold
- DVD: Asus DVW DRW-24D5MT SATA Black Silent 
- Ultron Ultron 75 3.5" Multi Slot Kartenleser
- Gehäuse: Sharkoon Skiller SGC1 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower 
- HDD: 2TB Toshiba P300 High-Performance HDWD120UZSVA 64MB (8.9cm) 

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich noch unsicher. GTX1070 ja, aber normal oder Ti?
Hier hatte ich mir folgende angesehen und kann mich nicht entscheiden:
8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8G RGB (1860 MHz) 428,95 € 	
8GB Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Expedition OC (1797 MHz ) 459,00 € 		
8GB Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Super Jetstream (1835 MHz ) 465,95 € 		
8GB Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Strix OC	(1860 MHz) 489,00 € 			
8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Windforce (1721 MHz ) 457,00 € 	
8GB Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Cerberus Advanced (1746 MHz ) 474,95 € 	
Ebenso habe ich bei der SSD zwei zur Auswahl:
500GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-76E500B/EU)
480GB Toshiba OCZ TR200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (TR200-25SAT3-480G) 

Was haltet ihr von der jetzigen Zusammenstellung?
Wie würdet Ihr Euch bei der GPU und der SSD entscheiden?
Danke für’s lesen bis hier hin und für eure Antworten!
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

RAM: Nimm den G SKill Aegis mit 3000 Mhz. Schneller und 20 Euro günstiger.
CPU: Ich würde die 44 Euro für das K Modell drauflegen. Auch wenn du nicht übertaktest hast du 500 Mhz mehr Takt und höheren Boost.
GPU: Ich würde die Palit nehmen wegen der guten Kühlung.
SSD: Die Samsung. Besserer Controller,schneller und 2 Jahre mehr Garantie


----------



## airsimmer1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Meines Wissens steht bei der CPU als RAM maximale Unterstützung von 2666 Mhz. Was bringen dann 3000 Mhz?
Wenn es allerdings billiger ist kann man nichts falsch machen.

CPU: Hier liegt mein Budget eben doch nicht so hoch.

Danke für die anderen Empfehlungen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Alles über 2666 Mhz gilt als RAM OC. Das ist aber auch keine Kunst weil man einfach das XMP Profil im BIOS aktiviert.
Mit dem RAM hast du ja schon 20 Euro gespart.
Wenn du diese SSD nimmst Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1) ab €' '83,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sind es gegenüber der Samsung wieder 15 Euro. Dann hast du die CPU drin.

Zudem reicht bei Netzteil auch die 450 Watt Variante des Straight Power aus. Das spart auch noch mal was


----------



## amdahl (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*



> Meines Wissens steht bei der CPU als RAM maximale Unterstützung von 2666 Mhz. Was bringen dann 3000 Mhz?


Das nennt sich Übertaktung


----------



## airsimmer1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Ja, Übertaktung ist schon klar. Aber kann die CPU die "mehr an Mhz" überhaupt verarbeiten?
Was bedeutet XMP Profil im Bios?

Beim Netzteil war ich mir auch unsicher, ob weniger sogar gehen.


----------



## amdahl (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Die meisten Coffee-Lake CPUs schaffen problemlos DDR4-3600 oder darüber mit dem richtigen RAM. DDR4-3000 sind wirklich keine Herausforderung.
XMP ist ein Komfort-Feature für RAM-Übertaktung. In diesem Profil sind alle Einstellungen hinterlegt die man sonst manuell machen müsste.


----------



## airsimmer1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Mit der XMP Einstellung habe ich praktisch eine Art Übertaktungsmöglichkeit für die CPU?


----------



## Maddrax111 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Ergänzend noch das die CPU bzw der Speichercontroller auch deutlich mehr schafft. Nur irgendwo muss man halt eine Grenze ziehen ab wann OC anfängt. Zu 99,9 Prozent wie Amdahl sagte geht bis 3600 Mhz alles glatt.


----------



## amdahl (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Nein, in der Regel übertaktet das nur dem RAM.
Deine CPU -sofern du denn beim I7-8700 ohne k bleibst- kannst du auf einem Z-Board nur per "multi-core enhancement" übertakten. Das legt dann auch wenn mehrere Kerne beschäftigt sind die Turbo-Stufe für einen Kern an.


----------



## Maddrax111 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*



airsimmer1 schrieb:


> Mit der XMP Einstellung habe ich praktisch eine Art Übertaktungsmöglichkeit für die CPU?




Nicht für die CPU sondern für den RAM.

Auf dem RAM Riegel ist das Profil gespeichert und das kann man im BIOS akivieren und dann läuft er auf dem höheren Takt.


----------



## airsimmer1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Das hört sich gut an, Danke.


----------



## airsimmer1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Ich nochmal.
Bei den GPU hatte ich auch eine Gigabyte und eine Asus, die jeweils höhere Taktraten haben. Macht sich dieser Aufpreis in der Leistung bemerkbar?


----------



## amdahl (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Wurde das nicht schon besprochen? Die angegebenen Taktfrequenzen sagen nicht viel aus. Wichtig ist ein gutes und leises Kühlsystem. Übertakten kannst du die Karte mit wenigen Mausklicks selber.


----------



## airsimmer1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Hatte ich so leider nicht mehr im Kopf. Habe nur gerade gesehen, daß die Asus im Moment sogar ein klein wenig günstiger ist.

Update
Es wird nun auf jeden Fall eine Ti.
Man kann eine Grafikkarte einfach mit ein paar Mausklicks oc?


----------



## airsimmer1 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Hallo Leute,

folgende Komponenten sollen es nun werden:
- CPU: Intel Core i7 8700; 3.20GHz 6x
- CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Turm
- RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
- Board: ASRock Z370 Pro4 (90-MXB5X0-A0UAYZ)
- PSU: 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold -
- DVD: Asus DRW-DVW 24D5MT SATA Schwarz Stille
- Ultron Ultron 75 3.5" Multi - Slot Kartenleser
- Gehäuse: Sharkoon Skiller SGC1 mit Sichtfenstern Midi Tower
- HDD: 2 TB Toshiba P300 Hochleistungs-HDWD120UZSVA 64MB (8,9 cm) oder Seagate Barracuda
- GPU: 8GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 Ti EX Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
- SSD: 500GB Crucial MX500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC

Was haltet ihr von der jetzigen Zusammenstellung?
Danke für’s lesen bis hier hin und für eure Antworten!


----------



## Maddrax111 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Kann man so machen


----------



## airsimmer1 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Nun eine andere Frage:

Habe gerade beim MB nachgeschaut, ob der RAM unterstützt wird. Dabei fiel auf, dass DDR4 die 3000 er Module nicht erwähnt werden.
Wenn man dann bei Details nachsieht, werde 3000 er Module zwar angegeben, aber bei der Modulbezeichnung erscheint die der Aegis nicht. Ist das negativ?
Oder haben die bei ASrock das einfach durch Zufall nicht getestet?


----------



## amdahl (2. August 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Wenn ein Modul in der QVL nicht auftaucht bedeutet das nur dass es nicht getestet wurde. Nicht dass es nicht funktioniert.
Die Listen werden einmal bei Veröffentlichung des Boards erstellt und nur in seltenen Fällen aktualisiert. Aber auch am Anfang wäre es reichlich viel verlangt alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Speicher durchzutesten.


----------



## airsimmer1 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Also kann ich die Zusammenstellung MB und RAM so kaufen?
Kommt dann also auf einen Versuch an ...


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Die Aegis werden gerne und oft empfohlen,gäbe es generelle Probleme mit denen hätte sich das schon rumgesprochen hier im Forum.

Und wie Amdahl schon sagte,nicht soviel auf die Listen geben.


----------



## airsimmer1 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Neuer PC für X-Plane 11*

Ok, Danke. Bestellung ist jetzt raus.
Werde berichten, sobald X-Plane läuft.


----------

